# Rocky river fishable or frozen?



## Hex69 (Jan 4, 2016)

Toledo guy hoping to see some open water worth fishing tomorrow any locals advise if it’s worth the drive or locked up ? Thank you


----------



## Dedeye992 (Dec 27, 2019)

It's open. I'm sure of it. Let us know how you do.


----------



## Hex69 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks appreciate it I will post if I have any luck.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

There was some slushy places but definitely fishable


----------



## Hex69 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Was mostly open near the nature center and upstream at dark today. Not sure what tonight's temps will do though. I'm waiting a little tomorrow morning to get out and hope for a little shush thaw.


----------



## Hex69 (Jan 4, 2016)

Went two for three fished all day slow day with plenty of guys out today. Thanks for all the help !!


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

Hex69 said:


> Went two for three fished all day slow day with plenty of guys out today. Thanks for all the help !!


Good stuff! Did you end up fishing near the marina or nature center?


----------



## Hex69 (Jan 4, 2016)

Marina area mostly.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

So the Rocky marina area wasn’t frozen or too icy this week? The Chagrin was.


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

KTkiff said:


> So the Rocky marina area wasn’t frozen or too icy this week? The Chagrin was.


It wasn't. On Monday there was ice from the kayak launch to the docks. I went out again on Saturday and it was all flowing.


----------

